# Rustic Staircase.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't post many pictures anymore because we do so much of the same thing over and over you'll get the feeling that once you've seen one you've seen them all.

This project was a little different. This is the 3rd staircase like this that we've done. Most people don't want to pay but this customer wanted it and after searching and pricing we won the bid and just finished the bulk of it yesterday. We have to go back on Monday and plug the holes, load tools, clean up and haul everything home. 

I hope you enjoy the progress pics.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dave: that is amazing work! I like the way the stair wraps around the jut-out towards the bottom. You know, in alot of new construction I see--around my parts, anyway--architecture is weak, design is p!ss-poor, and boxes are being thrown together for as little money and effort as possible in the name of selling houses. These pictures are the antithesis of that trend....a great looking project with great style and craftsmenship. Good on you!

smitty


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Very nice work. I agree with Smitty about the weak architecture in today's homes. It's a treat to see good work like this.


----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

ok, I'm dying to know... ballpark me the cost of that! What did you use for stringers and rough framing? If I had to guess I'd say 3x10's; are they one piece or glued up? It looks awesome, I think my house would fit in their greatroom.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

moneymgmt said:


> ok, I'm dying to know... ballpark me the cost of that! What did you use for stringers and rough framing? If I had to guess I'd say 3x10's; are they one piece or glued up? It looks awesome, I think my house would fit in their greatroom.


 
Stringers are 4x12's. The steps are also 4x12's. One piece lumber throughout.

Ballpark price is $10,000.00, labor and materials.


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

Good looking staircase.

Looking at your other work, you are a serious woodworker.

I checked out your site and the work you've done in those homes is beautiful. 

I love the rustic look and am wanting to move to a cabin in TN.

Right now I live in what has to be the most backassward town in the US. Everyone here thinks it's 1980. Most people here are having a fit about the rabbit ears on their black and white tvs not working in 2009 with the digital switch.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Simply awesome. Very nice.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Jobs like this are why I became a woodworker.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Outstanding work once again Big Dave !!! :thumbsup: That is beautiful


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------

